
Marc Andreessen on Start-Up Success - drm237
http://jeremyrwelch.wordpress.com/2008/02/26/art-of-the-start-marc-andreessen-on-start-up-success/
======
yzeli
I'm not sure if the conclusion of this piece necessarily follows. Instead,
Andreessen seems to parallel the argument Stephen Covey makes in his Seven
Habits of Highly Effective People, that is to be of value a person or a
company has to be based on solid principles and values rather than the
superficial attributes that seem "attractive". To follow the article's
conclusion, though, would mean that if a company is for sale, it's not a good
one. There are many valid reasons to be for sale.

